# UberBlack commissions changed to 25/28%



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

So, I just looked at my partner pay statement for this week (not terribly encouraging), but it seems that they've increased the rake on Uber Black to 25% from 20%...

Motherf*ckers...



> Uber Fee
> 
> 28.0% of SUV Fare
> 25% of Black Car Fare
> (610.18)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> So, I just looked at my partner pay statement for this week (not terribly encouraging), but it seems that they've increased the rake on Uber Black to 25% from 20%...
> 
> Motherf*ckers...


And no freaking prior notice on this?? Are you sure bout the percentages...check your statements from last week too.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No wonder they raised rates, to cover the vig hike!

Remember, the 17 Billion valuation is based on 30% vig....


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yep, last week was 20/28... Checked.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I also crunched the numbers on the runs...

this is one example of a minimum fare, showing the resulting fares with fees etc...

12:35AMEVKVLDSPBlack Car15.00(3.75)11.25


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> So, I just looked at my partner pay statement for this week (not terribly encouraging), but it seems that they've increased the rake on Uber Black to 25% from 20%...
> 
> Motherf*ckers...


There was a notice when they hiked the uberBlack rates a few weeks ago
I was going through some uberBlack/suv rental ads on CR and none of those promised more than 1K in earning after rent and gas. Seems strange to me. I drive an uberX for the fraction of the rate and make more than that. What's the mistery here, where is the money?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

the number next to the commissions was the total amount of commissions they took.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I definitely saw a notice about it about a month or 2 ago. Cant remember where though or if it was an email or what. But it was included in the same email about the price increase to customers. I remember because it was such an example of talking out both sides of their mouths.

To UberX driver : Lower rates = More customers 
To Black Drivers : Higher rates = More customers

Found it. This was for LA only I believe and started in July:
http://i.imgur.com/lEFndcF.png

So did your prices go up in OC as well?


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

Good link.
Exept jump from 20% to 25% commissions is not a 5% increase as they say, but 25% increase in commissions. 
Here is the math: 20%*1.25=25%

#Ubertalk


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> I definitely saw a notice about it about a month or 2 ago. Cant remember where though or if it was an email or what. But it was included in the same email about the price increase to customers. I remember because it was such an example of talking out both sides of their mouths.
> 
> To UberX driver : Lower rates = More customers
> To Black Drivers : Higher rates = More customers
> ...


God's math!!!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I have never used so much profanity before, but after driving for Uber and joining this site...i should have a swear jar, i'd make way more putting a dollar in there per swear word than drive for Uber...this is tyranny, these cock sucking mother ****ers.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Definitely didn't send that email out to me in the OC. 

Uber Black for the most part is price inelastic, many people would still pay for it if it was over $5/mile because these people value their freedom (from a DUI) more than the paltry price of a safe ride. 

I have yet to have a black passenger complain about the price, even on a $200 fare.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Why would they have a higher commission? Black license themselves and pay for their own insurance, don't they? Other than the phone(which we pay for anyway) what is Uber losing to UberBlack/SUV drivers?

The amount of commission they are taking for simply providing access to an app is ridiculous.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Why would they have a higher commission? Black license themselves and pay for their own insurance, don't they? Other than the phone(which we pay for anyway) what is Uber losing to UberBlack/SUV drivers?
> 
> The amount of commission they are taking for simply providing access to an app is ridiculous.


I abso****inglutely agree.

We carry our own insurance and permits so why so much for access to lead generation?

This is probably where Opoli and ToroRide come into play...

I'm trying to sign up with those services too to give them a whirl.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Let's do a basic calculation: as I remember the old price 3.35 / mile, the driver received a 3.35 × 0.8 = $ 2.68 / mile, Uber- $ 3.35 × 0.2 = $ 0.67 / mile. New price-$ 3.55 / mile, the driver $ 3.55 × 0.75 = $ 2.6625 / mile, Uber $ 3.55 × 0.25 = 0.8875. Subtotal: Driver - minus $ 0.0175 / mile, rider - minus $ 0.20 / mile, UBER- plus $ 0.2175-total of driver's and riders, s loss. PS. driver also runs the risk of lower-rated.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Why would they have a higher commission? Black license themselves and pay for their own insurance, don't they? Other than the phone(which we pay for anyway) what is Uber losing to UberBlack/SUV drivers?
> 
> The amount of commission they are taking for simply providing access to an app is ridiculous.


No reason, except that they think they can. I think a lot of Black drivers do Uber during their down times between rides. If there alternative is making $0/hour sitting around waiting for their next company ride, 75% of a Black fare is still worth it.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Them taking 25 vs 20% is around $100-150 extra in commissions paid over what was expected for that pay period.


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Raider said:


> I have never used so much profanity before, but after driving for Uber and joining this site...i should have a swear jar, i'd make way more putting a dollar in there per swear word than drive for Uber...this is tyranny, these cock sucking mother ****ers.


It's not tyranny, calm down. Go work for a taxi company or create your own rideshare business. Some of you people act like they're forcing you to use their software by holding you at gunpoint.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Definitely didn't send that email out to me in the OC.
> 
> Uber Black for the most part is price inelastic, many people would still pay for it if it was over $5/mile because these people value their freedom (from a DUI) more than the paltry price of a safe ride.
> 
> I have yet to have a black passenger complain about the price, even on a $200 fare.


Because their company is paying for it.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Because their company is paying for it.


I drive bar hours.

Most people going to and from their million dollar plus homes, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> No reason, except that they think they can. I think a lot of Black drivers do Uber during their down times between rides. If there alternative is making $0/hour sitting around waiting for their next company ride, 75% of a Black fare is still worth it.


But many are realizing there are other options, and in a fun twist of irony, as cities scramble to enable the X sector, they are forced to scrap the traditional regulations, opening the doors for a lot of opportunities. A shrewd and savvy operator can offer contracts to a few choice businesses, or global affiliates, and be fairly competitive if they reduce the rate by 15-20%, still ahead considering Uber's cut. The corporate traveler attraction to the brand is iffy, and operators can use that to their advantage.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> I abso****inglutely agree.
> 
> We carry our own insurance and permits so why so much for access to lead generation?
> 
> ...


Know anyone using either yet?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> I definitely saw a notice about it about a month or 2 ago. Cant remember where though or if it was an email or what. But it was included in the same email about the price increase to customers. I remember because it was such an example of talking out both sides of their mouths.
> 
> To UberX driver : Lower rates = More customers
> To Black Drivers : Higher rates = More customers
> ...


Oh my God, you guys just crack me up. The things I have learned in this forum are astounding! I love you all, even the ones I disagree with. And I really appreciate your opening the forum to someone who is not actually an Uber/Lyft contractor.

The explanation of their rate increase is hilarious. They really must think Black car operators are morons. When they first made their pitch to us two years ago, we told them it did not make sense. Guess we truly were visionaries. I would rather just donate one or two rides per day to build local love, than deal with these knuckleheads. I do know some operators have invested in vehicles based on contracts with Uber, long before the X factor, and a lot of them are just using the system to get their business cards out on the street. Brilliant, can't fault them whatsoever.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> No reason, except that they think they can. I think a lot of Black drivers do Uber during their down times between rides. If there alternative is making $0/hour sitting around waiting for their next company ride, 75% of a Black fare is still worth it.


Not here in adelaide Australia. Minimum fare charge is$20.00. Most of our fares are that price, after uber take their 20% and we take out 10% goods and services tax we are left buggar all. On top of that uber have said that the government regulated minimum charge is uncompetitive, if it wasnt their join and support hours we are currently getting I wouldnt be doing it


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I can say just one thing... they need competition.

Go to ONTAPCARS and ask they set up their app program in your area - highest demand they go there first.

20% fixed - all classes - no taxis strictly - no illegal UberX or POP - only licences.

They pay a day before Uber. They also pay their taxes which means if you do you can claim more back possibly depending on your local system - In Aus it is a worthwhile benefit. Then they also allow pre bookings and a whole lot more...

DO SOMETHING - DON'T ACCEPT THE HIKE _ INVITE A COMPETITOR IN...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Samhain13 said:


> It's not tyranny, calm down. Go work for a taxi company or create your own rideshare business. Some of you people act like they're forcing you to use their software by holding you at gunpoint.


Good point


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Not really - many drivers got sucked in and many even invested in new cars _ then Uber changed things like increasing %'s or baring you or well... you all know the ways Uber have done the wrong thing...

Defend them... You don't realise how manipulators can exploit people and the deeper issues 

Don't judge drivers who complain - you don't know their story possibly and they could have a valid point ?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Russell said:


> Not really - many drivers got sucked in and many even invested in new cars _ then Uber changed things like increasing %'s or baring you or well... you all know the ways Uber have done the wrong thing...
> 
> Defend them... You don't realise how manipulators can exploit people and the deeper issues
> 
> Don't judge drivers who complain - you don't know their story possibly and they could have a valid point ?


No passing the buck here. Only one person responsible in business for their business decisions...the one that made them.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes to a point - Uber staff are guilty of deception and fraud... You make decisions based on honest advice - they hype up earnings possibilities and then you see the truth - they then cut the rates - "PARTNERS" what a joke - ZERO consultation ... seriously

Blame the world, blame yourself blame the fact you weren't breastfed as a child...

OR...

Just blame Uber when the FACT is they are (at least of this point) GUILTY...

Culpable in the very least to some degree...

?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Russell said:


> Yes to a point - Uber staff are guilty of deception and fraud... You make decisions based on honest advice - they hype up earnings possibilities and then you see the truth - they then cut the rates - "PARTNERS" what a joke - ZERO consultation ... seriously
> 
> Blame the world, blame yourself blame the fact you weren't breastfed as a child...
> 
> ...


Then the logical conclusion would be that doing business with Uber was a bad business decision. Bad business decisions happen every day. Hopefully valuable lessons are learned that get applied to our next venture...or maybe being in your own business is not the best idea...for many, it's not.

I stick to my original point.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> Not really - many drivers got sucked in and many even invested in new cars _ then Uber changed things like increasing %'s or baring you or well... you all know the ways Uber have done the wrong thing...
> 
> Defend them... You don't realise how manipulators can exploit people and the deeper issues
> 
> Don't judge drivers who complain - you don't know their story possibly and they could have a valid point ?


We turned them down before the X was a concept. Their model didn't make sense then, sure doesn't now! In a sick twisted way, it's probably good that Austin had the advance reservation law in place because it solidified our choice at the time. 

We have refused to add specific year/models to our fleet for any contract which low balls , unlike some who have up to millions in debt to make profits for others in an already TIGHT market. 75% of our airport traffic don't care if they are in a 70k vehicle, so no point racking up miles on one.


----------

